# John Deere 5525 will not start?



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

A friend of mine who has a JD 5525 says that it won't start. I don't have all the details but it sounds like it is electrical or some kind of safety switch of some kind. Anyone here have any idea of what it might be. Sorry for the lack of details, he also said a day or two before the non starting that the hydraulic fluid got really hot and he had trouble cutting hay with this tractor. Like I said sorry for the small amount of details.

Thanks,

Bo


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Open station or cab?
The open station we have has all kinds of electrical issues. Mostly from the fuse panel on the fender getting exposed to moisture. The fender is a horrible spot for that on a tractor that's used in the orchard! Really can't get much more specific with the limited info.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Has it started after the overheating? Safety switches on clutch and neutral. Are all the warning lights lighting up when key first turned?


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

First thing I'd look at is the fuel cutoff solenoid. If a diesel cranks and has fuel, it starts.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Some time an open centre tractor like that get the hydraulic lever jammed in the flow detent that causes fluid to overheat then prevents the engine from cranking fast enough to start after first time its shut off. The pump is pumping against the relief valve which the starter isn't really strong enough to do.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

To answer some of the questions, yes it is an open station tractor. I really wish I knew more info for you but he is an older gentleman who uses the tractor as a chicken house tractor along with a hay tractor. He is a retired car dealership mechanic who wants to fix it himself, so he is a little stubborn about calling and asking for help.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Check all the fuses. There is a 10 or 20 amp fuse that controls the fuel safety switch. That's where I would start. Bad safety switch or injection pump advance switch will keep it from starting. Mike


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

So it won't roll over or it rolls over but fails to start? 
Check the simple things. Is the pto turned on? Not in park? PowerReverser not in neutral? As someone else mentioned check the fuses both on the fender and in the kick panel under the steering column. Obviously check battery condition and connections first! Also check the relays in the fender fuse compartment. 
If you don't find any problems with what I've suggested, there is no shame in admitting defeat and calling the Deere serviceman. Just my $02.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Ok, for those following. My friend said that he checked all fuses and connections, and found a lot of corrosion. He then replaced all fuses, still no start. Hot wired passed the fuse box and still got nothing. At this point he says he is thinking about pulling his hair out and notices his pto is on and turns off and bingo it turns over and starts, all gauges work.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

As the (not so) wise Homer Simpson would say: D'oh!!!!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update it may save someone a lot of trouble in the future! So often it's the simple things that get overlooked. So now I have to try that on my 4430 and see if it will keep from starting.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've had the happen myself! Glad he's up and running.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Nitram said:


> Thanks for the update it may save someone a lot of trouble in the future! So often it's the simple things that get overlooked. So now I have to try that on my 4430 and see if it will keep from starting.


Exactly like both my large frame Kubota's are. PTO engaged, no start Interestingly, you turn the key to start and you can hear the magnet pulll the plunger on the fuel shutoff solenoid but it won't crank.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Mine cranked the PTO lever flipped down and started... Yeah


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nitram said:


> Mine cranked the PTO lever flipped down and started... Yeah


Totally different setups. The 5525 uses a push/pull button just like Deere uses on their lawn mowers. Electric over hydraulic, your '30 series is mechanical over hydraulic.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Figured they were different just wanted to see if there was a similar result. Just in case I or boys forgot / left ingaged


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

O.K. same man has a different issue with his tractor, could be connected as I told him. His pto will not engage when turned on. But when it is off and given some throttle it begins to spin. "I think that is what he said" sorry I'm having a little trouble understanding what he is describing. However, I want to help this man as he has help me several times.

Thanks again,

Bo


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Have him double check and make sure his speed selector is in the proper position. The shifter is for choosing regular 540 or Economy 540 pto speeds. Sometimes it can kick out if it gets bumped or not fully engaged.


----------



## Hunter5425 (May 6, 2014)

Check the cold start advance senser it's on the left side of the engine. There is a 2 wire connector and unplug it it should start. I have seen those go out a lot on a 5525


----------

